# Delaware haul- just a peak



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 9, 2016)

First thanks to David Copeland for passing the lead on to me, second thanks to Steph & Chris for helping sell Steph's late fathers remaining collection.

An auction company recently sold all the restored ordinary bikes and whatnot, I got the scraps....


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 9, 2016)

A) is a beautiful survivor Rambler combination tandem
B) a...trike? Motorized? Electric? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 9, 2016)

These are all sellers pics so I apologize for the poor quality, better pics to come 

Some sort of bastardized parts Racycle is up next- 
I now somebody needs a nice Racycle bottom bracket setup once I get this bad boy apart. 





And a sweet old Iver!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Oct 10, 2016)

is that the stuff that was on sale on Facebook?
here is the collection that sold at auction
https://pookandpook.com/catalogs/april-23-2016-americana/


----------



## locomotion (Oct 10, 2016)

is that a Gendron?


----------



## mike j (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice scraps, I see nothing but potential. Great haul.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes and yes- wish I had known about a few of the restored numbers before auction but def a big score for the little guy off the auction floor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

locomotion said:


> is that the stuff that was on sale on Facebook?
> here is the collection that sold at auction
> https://pookandpook.com/catalogs/april-23-2016-americana/





The sellers were drowned in offers, I managed to make it there to get a large share of the earliest stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Oct 10, 2016)

if you plan on selling the Gendron, let me know price via PM


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Racycle- 
Wrong main badge but ooooo- correct model badge me thinks? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Did somebody say "just buy em' all"?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Oct 10, 2016)

Man that is one hell of a haul right there.
JKent


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice... Don't too many bumps some of them might disintegrate before you get home


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Nice... Don't too many bumps some of them might disintegrate before you get home




Yeaaa those Keatings are rough but I think salvageable, the only rot I see is on pedals and chainguard, the frames seem solid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 10, 2016)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great Haul!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Think this is right for that Iver?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 10, 2016)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Oct 10, 2016)

Jesse,
Based on what I see it's pretty safe to say your National is the basic standard men's model built between 1910-1916. If we are to assume it never had fenders, than likely 1910-1912. If it possibly had fenders at one time, than likely 1913-1916.
Tyson



Jesse McCauley said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2016)

Rambler said:


> Jesse,
> Based on what I see it's pretty safe to say your National is the basic standard men's model built between 1910-1916. If we are to assume it never had fenders, than likely 1910-1912. If it possibly had fenders at one time, than likely 1913-1916.
> Tyson



Thanks for the info ! 
I'll look for any evidence of fenders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkhunter (Oct 10, 2016)

I like the Vedette. I hope someone from CT grabs it if you sell it. I would like to see it come home! Congrats on the haul. Lot's of excitement I'm sure. Enjoy!


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Jesse,
So you weren't kidding when you told me you'd be needing some TOC parts...

Nice haul


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2016)

Jess, you'all really scored, treasure hunt of the year, by far!


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 14, 2016)

Are those the valuable "Hussey" (if I spelled that right) bars on that Racycle?

Great find for you! Congrats!  Parts frames or builds are always fun...............


----------

